# New Jackson RRMG Pro Series for me...



## geoffshreds (Feb 20, 2013)

Sooo after patiently waiting for this thing to become available, mine finally arrived yesterday. I guess these are pretty tough to get right now..i special ordered mine the day it became available from guitar center online (had a bunch of gift cards from christmas) and it was the only ONE they had in all of guitar center distribution. So im super stoked that i got one of the few that are around right now. BUT....i did have a pretty serious issue..ill get to that at the end..heres some pics













Check out that binding!!!















Brothers!
So yeah its pretty sick. I worked all day so i havent gotten around to playing it yet but I'm definitely gonna rip it up tomorrow...NOW, i mentioned that i had a serious issue with this thing. I had it shipped to my local guitar center, as i dont trust it being shipped to my apartment, and now i really wish i had shipped it to my place because of this...




yeah....extremely upsetting. when i picked it up at guitar center the sales associate brought it to me from the back in-hand, out of the box. i was pretty surprised by this as with every special order ive ever placed, i receive the box unopened. i was later told that this was highly against protocol. the guy was confirming my order, and i had to ask him if it came in a box and if he had it in the back. he kinda looked at me strange and said something like "oh, uh, yeah...let me go look" he brings the guitar back in the box (which also had the whammy bar, alan wrenches, and dunlop strap locks in it!) i was a little irritated at this point but too excited about the new guitar to get mad about it. so i get it home and take it out of the box to play it and then notice that hideous ding on the corner!!! i was infuriated! i checked it out at the store before he took it to the back to get the box and i didnt notice it at first... i didnt want to make any accusations but I'm assuming that he dropped it or something along the way. Naturally, i set out this morning to go have them order a new one to replace it...but after a chat on the phone with Jackson/Fender i quickly realized that this was not an option for me. Jackson only had 2 left of these in their warehouse and they already had multiple orders fighting for them. And then i was informed that another wave of these probably wont be seen until May or even later...i wasnt gonna wait 4 months for a guitar i already paid for and should have in my hands...super bummed!!! But anyway after about an hour or 2 of haggling with the guys at guitar center they gave me an offer i couldnt refuse. Still sucks about the chip but I walked away happy and am still super stoked on my new ax!!!

oh and by the way, thats an 81 and an 89 in there. not 81/85 like the website says. so i have the coil tap option. i might record some leads with the 89 but i dont have much use for it other than that, so im gonna throw in a brushed chrome 81x/60x set in there that i have lying around


----------



## josefh (Feb 20, 2013)

I´m sorry for the wing thing

How is the quality compared to the old japanesse Jackson´s?


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 20, 2013)

Ughhh and right out of the box too... brutal chip dude  

You know in time, it'll eventually chip in that area though anyway right? Not trying to troll, just sayin' I have a Jackson RR5 with similar chipping, same with a BC Rich Warlock that i had years ago. Pointy edges = inevitable chipping. If you love how it plays what does a chip matter? 

Beautiful guitar though! That finish is sick, HNGD!


----------



## geoffshreds (Feb 20, 2013)

i cant say 100% yet as i havent played it enough. but the fingerboard is amazing. really makes the fingerboard on my red v look like crap, and i baby that thing. frets feel like glass. i prefer the gloss finish on the neck, this one has the natural/oil finish...still super smooth though. feels like a new jackson! we'll see after i take it to the studio a few times and get a gig under its belt


----------



## geoffshreds (Feb 20, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Ughhh and right out of the box too... brutal chip dude
> 
> You know in time, it'll eventually chip in that area though anyway right? Not trying to troll, just sayin' I have a Jackson RR5 with similar chipping, same with a BC Rich Warlock that i had years ago. Pointy edges = inevitable chipping. If you love how it plays what does a chip matter?
> 
> Beautiful guitar though! That finish is sick, HNGD!



thanks man, appreciate it! i dunno about the chip though...ive had that other red jackson for over 3 years, drunken band practiced and gigged with it and ive never chipped a corner. im super careful with my gear, thats why it bugged me so much


----------



## Devotee (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn, what a douche!!! Sorry to hear about the wing. Otherwise, congrats on the NGD.

Looks really tasty, especially the binding! How does it compare to the older Pro series?


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 20, 2013)

i wouldnt mind one of these. very nice!


----------



## Jackson94 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's beautiful!! but is it neck- trough?? can you take a pics of the neck-trough? Is the neck painted of black?? Sorry for my english, but I'm italian!


----------



## Blackwinged (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, HNGD man!
I'm wondering how is that RR comparing to Japanese Pros like RR5 and RR24, too.


----------



## Edika (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry about the ding man but aside from that it looks AWESOME! I have been really interested in the new pro series as they seem to be aesthetically great and have great features for the price! Congrats and if you have the time to make some recordings we'll surely appreciate it !

Aaahh so many guitars to buy so little money!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 20, 2013)

F'n a man..Congrats


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 20, 2013)

A black Sharpie will make that ding a lot less annoying. HNGD!


----------



## Nonservium (Feb 20, 2013)

Even with the ding that's a sick guitar sir. HNGD!


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Feb 20, 2013)

dude, im trying to smang that through my computer screen but it is proving very difficult and starting to concern my dogs.... sweet ass guitar


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 20, 2013)

I would try to put some glue on it to try to keep it from getting worse over time, then either sharpie it or get some model paint. 

Otherwise that is a sharp (haha) guitar!


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 20, 2013)

The new pro series definitely looks like a solid option for a ~$1k guitar. Mine is also outstanding. There seem to be lots of problems fulfilling demand right now though.

That would seriously piss me off though, I've had minor finish flaws on cheap guitars but never a large paint chip on something in this price range. My bet is on the store doing it as well.

I would put some super glue over it to make sure the chip doesn't get worse.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 20, 2013)

So preeeeeetty!


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder how these compare to the USA and the X series...I love USA jacksons. i played a X series RR a couple of weeks ago and did not like it at all. Huge difference but that was expected. HNGD! looks awesome! 

...oh and that guitar center guy is a douche


----------



## feraledge (Feb 20, 2013)

The GAS is strong with this one! HNGD!

Is the 81 coil split too?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2013)

Why do you guys love taking sharpies to brand new guitars?


----------



## geoffshreds (Feb 20, 2013)

Devotee said:


> Damn, what a douche!!! Sorry to hear about the wing. Otherwise, congrats on the NGD.
> 
> Looks really tasty, especially the binding! How does it compare to the older Pro series?


 seems on par with my demmelition king v so far! 



Jackson94 said:


> It's beautiful!! but is it neck- trough?? can you take a pics of the neck-trough? Is the neck painted of black?? Sorry for my english, but I'm italian!


 it is a neck through, natural/oil finish. ill add a pic of the back later



Edika said:


> Sorry about the ding man but aside from that it looks AWESOME! I have been really interested in the new pro series as they seem to be aesthetically great and have great features for the price! Congrats and if you have the time to make some recordings we'll surely appreciate it !
> 
> Aaahh so many guitars to buy so little money!


 I'm working on an album right now, so definitely recordings coming very soon!



groverj3 said:


> The new pro series definitely looks like a solid option for a ~$1k guitar. Mine is also outstanding. There seem to be lots of problems fulfilling demand right now though.
> 
> That would seriously piss me off though, I've had minor finish flaws on cheap guitars but never a large paint chip on something in this price range. My bet is on the store doing it as well.
> 
> I would put some super glue over it to make sure the chip doesn't get worse.


 yeah man i was pretty pissed, but they really worked out an awesome deal for me...i ended up paying less than an X series model for it 



feraledge said:


> The GAS is strong with this one! HNGD!
> 
> Is the 81 coil split too?


 nah, just the 89 (basically an 85 that coil splits). im gonna change them out for a brushed chrome 81x/60x combo though


----------



## geoffshreds (Feb 20, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Why do you guys love taking sharpies to brand new guitars?


im thinking about filling it with super glue and then taking some nail polish to it


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 20, 2013)

It needs pickup rings !!!!!!!!! 

Just kidding of course. Congrats!


----------



## geoffshreds (Feb 20, 2013)

Jackson94 said:


> It's beautiful!! but is it neck- trough?? can you take a pics of the neck-trough? Is the neck painted of black?? Sorry for my english, but I'm italian!


here's a couple of the back


----------



## geoffshreds (Feb 20, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> It needs pickup rings !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding of course. Congrats!


lol thanks, i really like the direct mount


----------



## JMB (Feb 20, 2013)

how is the build quality and feel on the new pro series? I saw these on the Jackson website a while back and was seriously thinking of getting one, the features/specs/price is awesome. the Jackson site doesn't have a good pic of the neck binding, that looks really good, i like the pearl black, gives it a different look than other Jackson RRs. thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## geoffshreds (Feb 20, 2013)

JMB said:


> how is the build quality and feel on the new pro series? I saw these on the Jackson website a while back and was seriously thinking of getting one, the features/specs/price is awesome. the Jackson site doesn't have a good pic of the neck binding, that looks really good, i like the pearl black, gives it a different look than other Jackson RRs. thanks for posting the pics!


can't say for sure because its still very new..i need a good month with it before i can really say. but so far it feels alot like my demmelition king v (which is a good thing because thats my favorite guitar) but i can say that i prefer a gloss finish neck feel over the natural/oil finish that this has


----------



## Jackson94 (Feb 20, 2013)

geoffshreds said:


> here's a couple of the back


 Thank you very much  But where is the new pro series come from?? Japan or India?


----------



## JMB (Feb 20, 2013)

they're made in Indonesia. I have 2 of the Indonesian Ibanez Premiums, and they're both fantastic, (just wish they didn't have the zero point trems!)

The new Pro series RRs are EXACTLY what I'm looking for...I want EMGs and a bare wood neck, I prefer those over the painted necks!

The USA Jacksons are ridiculous in price, so if the Indonesian Jacksons are as good as the Premium Ibanez, looks like I found my new guitar!


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 20, 2013)

What is the new inlay material like? Is it more reflective than the mother of toilet seat ones?


----------



## geoffshreds (Feb 20, 2013)

Exit Existence said:


> What is the new inlay material like? Is it more reflective than the mother of toilet seat ones?


i really like it.. they dont stand out as much as the MOP inlays...theyre calling it aluminoid


----------



## Ironbird (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats, and my sympathies for the dinged wing. If you can't return it, fill the chip with auto touch-up paint, works better than anything else I've tried before.


----------



## geoffshreds (Feb 21, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> Congrats, and my sympathies for the dinged wing. If you can't return it, fill the chip with auto touch-up paint, works better than anything else I've tried before.


thanks man! i was considering using nail polish. ill have to check this stuff out


----------



## Paincakes (Feb 21, 2013)

Grats man! And sorry about the ding :/ Still a sweet axe though!


----------



## xxx128 (Feb 22, 2013)

Had so many pointy jacksons with chipped wings shipped to my place. It gives me a nervous eye twitch when i think of it.


----------



## kessel (Jun 9, 2013)

Really nice guitar, I'm seriously thinking about getting it too. It's just the perfect V.

BTW, did you manage to fix the wing yet?


----------



## AmbienT (Jun 9, 2013)

geoffshreds said:


> thanks man! i was considering using nail polish. ill have to check this stuff out



I've touched up a few guitars with nail polish and unless you're looking extremely closely you can't see the damage at all 

HNGD anyway, I was dead set on one of these for ages but the local guitar shop had no idea when they'd be available so I spent my money on an 8 instead, definitely will pick one of these up if I can though


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 10, 2013)

Sadly chipped wings seem to go with the territory for RRs and KVs. HNGD anyhow!


----------



## Wakizashi (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi, 

having rg570 and loving thin neck, but i see the option to change that for rrmg. Still not sure due:

EDGE vs FRT 1000 (was on my BC Rich and had no problems so far).

Japan vs Indo

81/85 vs 81/89 (will be happy with both)

And probably most important thing, the neck shape and wide. I have played RR24 and it was pretty beefy, almost as Kelly FR5 - which was really uncomfortable compared to even my beefier Warbeast WMD), but KVX had probably most comfortable neck from Jacksons I tried and the most similar to RG570 I have now and love (paradoxly, the cheapest one).

So what are your thoughts?


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks awesome and the binding looks incredible too! Though that wing makes me sad  . Not a big deal though HNGD!


----------



## TremontiFan16 (Aug 24, 2014)

Wakizashi said:


> Hi,
> 
> having rg570 and loving thin neck, but i see the option to change that for rrmg. Still not sure due:
> 
> ...


This thread is over a year old.It would of been more beneficial to you to make a new thread,but regardless since your new it's ok.
Save money and buy a jackson is your only answer These pros are cool guitars for sure.


----------

